# Could Algerian SOF approached this differently?



## Grimfury160 (Jan 20, 2013)

"Algeria’s government said Saturday that 23 hostages and 32 militants were killed during ‘rescue’ assaults launched by its own forces, with 107 foreign hostages and 685 Algerian hostages freed."

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...tage-death-toll-will-rise-algeria-warns?lite=

To me, it seems that they just rushed in and started sending lead down range. I have a feeling that this could have been approached differently. It was also noted that the Algerian Govt. did not coordinate with anyone before the green light.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Given the nationalities of the of hostages, the Algerian's should have sought out at minimum "guidance" but if they would have been a little patient; assets could have been positioned to aid in the assault/hostage recovery.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2013)

Their country, their mission.

I seriously doubt they could care-less about dead foreigners. I also believe the terrorists were going to kill as many foreigners as quickly as possible, so a fast raid was warranted.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think it would have been smarter to have kept it quite in the media until the rescue had been completed. This will invite a shit load more attacks on oil workers.

As for Algeria, their government (police & military) have been fighting these dudes for a long time. Although I think they could have sleeked guidance on the planning, possibly some ISR support, I tend to agree with SOWT that they were fucking this chicken and all we or any other nation could do is sit back and catch the feathers.

Is there a FID mission in Algeria?


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jan 21, 2013)

JAB said:


> I think it would have been smarter to have kept it quite in the media until the rescue had been completed. This will invite a shit load more attacks on oil workers.
> 
> As for Algeria, their government (police & military) have been fighting these dudes for a long time. Although I think they could have sleeked guidance on the planning, possibly some ISR support, I tend to agree with SOWT that they were fucking this chicken and all we or any other nation could do is sit back and catch the feathers.
> 
> Is there a FID mission in Algeria?


Good call, ISR would have been valuable from an outside standpoint.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good thing we have SOF assets tied down tracking down Koni and the LRA!


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jan 21, 2013)

*I like the four clips taped together!*


----------



## JBS (Jan 22, 2013)

Almost 800 saved, 37 foriegners lost.  Under the circumstances, I would wager that might have been as good as it was ever going to get.


----------



## JBS (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm referring primarily to the things I know about the numbers of hostages that were strung with various types of explosives, some of which were fairly sophisticated.

That's what I mean by "under the circumstances".

With regards to tactics used,  expertise of the forces involved,  and the apparent unwillingness to coordinate efforts,  I can't say anything (because I don't know anything about what was done).


----------



## JBS (Jan 22, 2013)

Open source reports of more than one kind of plastic explosive, as well as one report that alluded to redundancy in the trigger/det devices.  I concluded that whatever happened,  some great number of people were going to end up in small bits.

Beyond that I wouldn't know much else.


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2013)

In a country like that, you are damned the second a hostage is taken; you'll only have bad choices if the solution involves a raid. Bring in outside help? Hosed. Conduct it with questionable local forces. Hosed.

Then you have the size and scope to contend with. The more people and the more spread out, the harder it will be. Period. I have zero doubt in what D-Fuze is saying, but we're also talking about Algeria. Seriously, of the SOF units available on the African continent, where would Algeria lie and how would it compare to Western SOF units?

What I do have to wonder is...did they have John Gxxxx (I don't wish his name to pop up on a search engine) on scene? His knowledge of Beslan alone should have saved dozens...


----------



## Centermass (Jan 22, 2013)

Algeria figured out how to deal with AL Q a while ago. While most (Specifically France) question the lack of coordination, I can understand as to "Why" they didn't. Granted, in this day and age, the loss of civilians during a mission like this as "Unacceptable" it is what it is.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 24, 2013)

While their ROE for dealing with these situations seems non surgical, barbaric and careless to the MSM, nonetheless, it sends a message "You fuck with us, we don't take none of yo shit, dig?"

Yeah, I'd be giving it a second thought next time around if I were them.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2013)

D-Fuze said:


> Care to elaborate on the sophistication on the devices ? This what reported in the media ?
> 
> Only reason I ask was I was do the threat assessment in regards to the IEDs and I'm still waiting on getting int back.


 
Ah the green slime dragging their heels? lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2013)

D-Fuze said:


> I hear what your saying but even something as simple as PID tgts before opening fire is something that even a backwood rag tag force should be doing surely ?


 
I'm sure their Gov't was in touch with EU Gov't's who offered Military assistance but they wanted to play by themselves ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2013)

D-Fuze said:


> Even above green slime....


 
Do you reckon they would have the same knowledge or know how in IED's as A-stan/Iraq? I understand there are networks of these people waging war on the West but prior to this, these groups were unknown or very little Int on them to general public, that is.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 24, 2013)

D-Fuze said:


> Lets just say there was no case of PID tgts.  OPSEC  obviously but watched some fucking shocking live feeds.





D-Fuze said:


> It was available.


Stop it, if is OPSEC shut your mouth....don't post it, don't mention it. Guarantee if I was a terrorist, I could figure out who you are and where you live. Loose lips, sink ships. You are not impressing anyone on what you may know. You are drawing attention to yourself. If you think no one in the government or a terrorist network is not reading our forum you are wrong. Square yourself away now. First and ONLY warning


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 1, 2013)

In regards to the capability of Algerian SOF, the the Special Intervention Group receives training from French COS, the Spetnatz, and 19th SFG.  So they should be solid, and their country their rules.


----------

